# batch o' meth!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just tied up a few original pearl crystal meth sucker spawns since I got my pearl braid in. heres some pix. the steelies love these things! also got chartruse braid coming in. have caught fish on the pink and orange also.

materials
size 10 scud hook
red thread
pearl diamond braid
pearl krystal flash


----------



## johnati234 (Nov 21, 2006)

after seeing your post last night i went out this evening and had 3 hookups with those white crystal meth sucker spawns i had hidden in my fly box. i have never used them before tonight but even though i didnt beach the fish, i will use them a lot more now that i see they like them!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

glad you got into some fish! I am always trying to help a fellow fishermen whenever I can! if I use something and it works I will let you all know it worked. I am not one to hide so called "secrets" that aren't really secrets in the 1st place. hope you keep up the good luck and hook into some more! orange,pink and chartruese are decent colors also.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Good choice on the meth!!! Pink was the color at the Rock on Friday!!


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

quick question.... do those float on top, sink part way? do you have to use a split shot? just curious. my latest batch of egg patterns floated the other day, and was quite bummed about that... even with sinking gel on it....

thanks
dday


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you wanna use them like a nymph. drift um past the fish and keep it close to and on the bottom. you can use a indicator or just high stick it instead. I usually use 2 split shots about 12-15 inch or so above it. you can also tie a 8-10 inch dropper off the bend of it and wither put on a size 12 or 14 single glo eggs or a stoneflies for a 2 for 1 offering. if its very shallow use 1 splits or no splits and single flies without a dropper or even try a streamer pattern like a clouser or bugger instead and swing it in front of them for some explosive action!. about the eggs floating if they tend to wanna float even with a split on it dunk it in water and squeeze the egg. sometimes a air bubble gets trapped in there. also like I said above steelies stay close to the bottom so get um as close to the bottom as you can just like a natural egg and hold on!!!


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks man. usually my flies get to the bottom ok, just seems the last round of glo bugs were super floating. i was thinking of other ways to get them to the bottom other than split shots. thanks 
dday


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

what size eggs you use? like i said squeeze um after u get um wet. you will be surprized how much it helps sometimes. also i use size bb splits and they get down everytime even with 2 flies on the rig.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just got my chartruse in today and will post some pix of that color in a day or 2.


----------

